# Rare beast.



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

Just got this sent to me by a good buddie of mine



31lbs.

Caught in the mouth of a feeder creek he has the OK to fish.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice fish but they aren't rare.


----------



## Bandy (Mar 30, 2014)

On hook and line they are  ........but they are on Ohio's endangered species list.


----------



## HANeal (Nov 8, 2009)

Hopefully this one got returned to the water.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> Nice fish but they aren't rare.


I'm with crappiedude see them in the Ohio certain times of the year regularly, hooked in mouth, foul hooked also


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

What kind of fish is it?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Paddlefish


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Bandy said:


> On hook and line they are  ........but they are on Ohio's endangered species list.


Maybe in Ohio they are on the endangered species list but in Kentucky they aren't. I've fish the Ohio River since the mid 70' and have seen paddle fish around since the early 90's. If ya check the Ky reg's they are legal and the last time I looked they were legal to snag. They show up on the SW Ohio Fishing Reports on a regular basis every year. Keep in mind that the Ohio River is mostly in Kentucky so the rules are different.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Sweet lookin fish....nice catch


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Anybody that fished Meldahl during the time they were spawning this spring saw lots of them. Maybe they didn't know what they were but they were there and plentiful.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Paddlefish? We don't have those down here. Maybe a midwest species?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup ky allows a short snagging season on them but after that. Must be released. All ohio tribs and shoreline caught fish must be released Asap.


----------

